# Peach Cider Wine Recipe



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 30, 2011)

I could not resist a gallon of peach cider the other day (especially since it was being sold in a reusable glass jug), but I couldn't find a recipe for peach cider wine so I put one together. I'm guessing there's no recipe because peach cider is so often made with cane sugar and additives (as in this one - which is why I did not add any additional sugar). Because this cider was pasteurized I would say that pectic enzyme is an absolute must. I also added a little acid blend and some tannin for mouth feel. I'll post in a few months as the wine progresses and let you all know how it goes. Here's the recipe:

Peach Cider Wine

1 gal. Peach Cider
20 oz Welch's white grape juice
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1/2 tsp acid blend
1/4 tsp tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Lavlin K1-V1116 wine yeast

This is the cider I used for the wine:


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 30, 2011)

P.S. I couldn't get a starting SG because my hydrometer was too long.


----------



## Kemo (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks good man, I would suggest adding cinnamon but I just learned how much of a hassle it was to transfer and clear


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 30, 2011)

Fermentation is in high gear now and it smells delicious. I've never tried adding cinnamon to wine. Did you use a cinnamon stick or add powder? I would have guessed that simmering a cinnamon stick in just a bit of water (until it unfolds itself), letting it cool and then adding the whole bit to a batch would be okay... hmmm...


----------



## paubin (Jul 31, 2011)

I would suggest adding 2 or 3 cinnamon sticks after fermentation. Ground cinnamon takes a long time to settle out. Take small sips as the wine progresses until you have the right spice level. 

Pete


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. With the overall flavor of this particular peach cider I'm not sure I'll be adding any spice to it but it's good to know that the sticks are the way to go when adding cinnamon. Fall apple harvest, here I come...


----------



## paubin (Aug 9, 2011)

So how is this one going? I'd love to see a pic or 2.

Pete


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2011)

Me too. wanna see pic and know how it tastes


----------



## joeswine (Aug 10, 2011)

CINNAMON STICKS








JUST USE A HALF STICK ITS VERY STRONGER FOR SUCH A SMALL AMOUNT OF LIQUID,AFTER PRIMARY NOT DURING...EASY TO CLEAR AFTERWARDS.....



...YOU CAN ALWAYS ADD IT BACK IN BUT YOU CAN'T TAKE IT OUT,,REALLY



IT WILL ALSO TURN YOUR PEACH DARKER,THINK ABOUT IT FIRST, BUT NICE TASTE COMBO...


----------



## boozinsusan (Aug 11, 2011)

I would also go lightly on the cinnamon (or cloves or ginger). I added some to a cyser, and the flavor was pretty strong. Still waiting for it to balance out a bit (or else it will be made into pork chop glaze).
The spiced portion (I left half of the batch unspiced) cleared almost immediately - the unspiced needed sparkalloid (I don't usually use that) even a year later.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 24, 2011)

I have not added and do not plan to add any cinnamon...





The wine is clearing nicely but I haven't tasted it recently. I'll definitely add more pics as it comes along - it smelled great while it was fermenting so I'm hopeful this one will be really tasty.


----------



## paubin (Sep 14, 2011)

So how is this one going? I've been wondering about it.

Pete


----------

